# any rep clubs in essex



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

as above it would be good to meet up with others of the forum


----------



## paulgrant (Nov 24, 2007)

iv never heard of any .. ur only down the road from me : )


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

There are 2 in Essex, one based on Barking, Essex (BRAS) and one based in Witham, Essex (ERAC)


----------

